# [Software]Instalacion de Amarok (Cerrado)

## Murderer_Fresh

Hola usuarios

Me he topado con este error tratando de instalar el Amarok, como es posible solucionarlo para completar la instalación? No tengo ni idea de que hacer este es el log del error...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  [32;01m*[0m Using: sun-jdk-1.6
> 
> >>> Unpacking source...
> ...

 Gracias de antemano

SaludosLast edited by Murderer_Fresh on Tue Oct 13, 2009 3:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Txema

¿Porqué tienes la USE debug activada? si fueras desarrollador o betatester tendría sentido, o si en un determinado momento un paquete te diera problema y necesitaras un backtrace, pero si no, lo único que vas a conseguir son archivos más grandes y perder más tiempo compilando, yo la desactivaría por completo  :Wink: 

Saludos.

P.D: aunque, evidentemente, es un bug, claro está  :Wink: 

----------

## Coghan

mDNSResponder entra en conflicto con avahi, comprueba que no tienes las USE avahi activada y prueba a desinstalar net-dns/avahi

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

 *Txema wrote:*   

> ¿Porqué tienes la USE debug activada? si fueras desarrollador o betatester tendría sentido, o si en un determinado momento un paquete te diera problema y necesitaras un backtrace, pero si no, lo único que vas a conseguir son archivos más grandes y perder más tiempo compilando, yo la desactivaría por completo 

 Yo estoy no lo sabia, pero gracias por la aclaración. Desde que removí la USE Flag me dejo instalarlo.

Gracias a todos por responder, cierro tema

Saludos

PD: ¿Donde puedo conseguir información de lo que hace cada USE flag?

----------

## Coghan

 *Murderer_Fresh wrote:*   

> PD: ¿Donde puedo conseguir información de lo que hace cada USE flag?

 

Con el paquete app-portage/ufed

También con equery del paquete app-portage/gentoolkit puedes ver las uses de cada paquete.

```
equery uses <paquete>
```

----------

## Stolz

 *Murderer_Fresh wrote:*   

> PD: ¿Donde puedo conseguir información de lo que hace cada USE flag?

 

Además de lo dicho por Coghan, si necesitas una visión más global puedes consultar http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

Gracias por la información, mejor de ahí canta un gallo. Gracias

Saludos

----------

